# help me . freebsd  mysql5



## vodafono (May 6, 2009)

Actually i have this problem: i need to host my game but the game can't comunicate in mysql server.The mysql is hosted in another machine.I Have freebds 7.1.The server Mysql give me this error: access denied but all password it's ok... How to revolte this problem? Thanks for help

mysql_real_connect: Access denied for user 'mt2'@'ks********.kimsufi.com' (using password: YES)


----------



## SirDice (May 6, 2009)

Check the account in mysql. It uses it's own accounts and privileges. Also make sure the account is able to login from the IP address you're coming from.


----------



## vodafono (May 6, 2009)

How to set ip access exernal? how to allow all ip mysql?


----------



## SirDice (May 6, 2009)

You will need to use the GRANT command in mysql to set the proper permissions. If the game uses MySQL there must be something in it's documentation that explains how to set it up.

I cannot give you the exact SQL statement as I have no idea how the game uses mysql. And you really, really don't want to set things too permissive as that might lead to someone DROPping your tables or even the whole database.


----------



## Mad_Dud (May 6, 2009)

```
GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON your_db_name.* TO 'your_username'@'%' WITH GRANT OPTION;
```

Should work just fine.
Greetings


----------



## SirDice (May 6, 2009)

Which allows the DROPping of the database and/or it's tables :stud


----------



## Dryanta (May 7, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Which allows the DROPping of the database and/or it's tables :stud



Meh. Game can't be THAT good if it doesn't have it's own support forum. Maybe a little table-droppin is what the doctor ordered. xD


----------

